# GBC Save Writers?



## BlueLeafeon (Jan 25, 2018)

With Pokemon Gold, Silver, and Crystal launching on the 3DS, I now have safe copies of the game which will never delete its save files...but it lacks one thing. The ability to hook the games up to Pokemon Stadium 2. Since N64 emulation is absolutely horrid, the best choice seems to be to use some means of transferring the saves to my actual carts for use with my real Pokemon Stadium. (The batteries in the carts will still die, but once I replace the battery, I can just put the save back into the cart via this method.) Only thing is... I have absolutely no idea what to look for, or where to look for it. Do people even make these things anymore? If so, where can I find them? Which one is the best one to use?


----------



## Knight of Time (Jan 26, 2018)

Well, if you have the money and some patience, you can get a Retrode2 and a GBx plugin (the former allows you to play most SNES and Sega Genesis cartridges on a computer in an emulator; not only that, you can use a real SNES controller when playing a SNES game, and similarly, you can use a real Sega Genesis controller when playing a Sega Genesis game.  It also allows you to put cartridge saves onto your computer in order to back them up, and vice versa, meaning you can put a save from your computer onto a cartridge.  The latter is required to give the Retrode2 compatibility with GB, GBC, and GBA games).  I personally use my Retrode2 and GBx plugin only with GB and GBC games since I have another method of backing up GBA saves or putting GBA saves onto the cartridges, and the GBx plugin does allow you to backup saves for GB/GBC/GBA games or put new saves on the cartridges.

So I can tell you that the GB/GBC Pokemon games are definitely compatible with the Retrode2 and GBx plugin (I've tried it with not just Pokemon Gold, Silver, and Crystal, but also Pokemon Red, Blue, and Yellow).  You can purchase the Retrode2 stuff on DragonBox, though nothing in that department is available right now.  You'll likely have to wait a week or two, as I heard that the next batch of Retrode2 stuff is supposed to be available either late this month or early next month.


----------



## migles (Jan 26, 2018)

BlueLeafeon said:


> With Pokemon Gold, Silver, and Crystal launching on the 3DS, I now have safe copies of the game which will never delete its save files...but it lacks one thing. The ability to hook the games up to Pokemon Stadium 2. Since N64 emulation is absolutely horrid, the best choice seems to be to use some means of transferring the saves to my actual carts for use with my real Pokemon Stadium. (The batteries in the carts will still die, but once I replace the battery, I can just put the save back into the cart via this method.) Only thing is... I have absolutely no idea what to look for, or where to look for it. Do people even make these things anymore? If so, where can I find them? Which one is the best one to use?



i have this device, works wonderfully:
https://www.insidegadgets.com/projects/gbxcart-rw/

works with both GBC and GBA games, has a nifty complete manual, if ya need questions or something i can help ya

if ya good with soldering and stuff, in that page you find an arduino version of the gbx cart reader, you can built your own making it more cheaper
there are other solutions like the joeybags, all they do the same


----------



## Shadowfied (Jan 26, 2018)

migles said:


> i have this device, works wonderfully:
> https://www.insidegadgets.com/projects/gbxcart-rw/
> 
> works with both GBC and GBA games, has a nifty complete manual, if ya need questions or something i can help ya
> ...


Man, a few years ago I had a dream of my Pokémon Crystal cart that I had played immensely as a kid, and when I woke up I was like "OMG WHERE IS IT" and I rummaged through my house to find it, and eventually I found it, and I turned the game on and my save was still there and I was like OwO OwO OwO and started looking for a device to back it up. I only found one meme that was out of stock, and a few days later I was like "I'm gonna check out the cart again", and then my saves were gone..wish I'd known about this device back then..


----------



## migles (Jan 26, 2018)

Shadowfied said:


> Man, a few years ago I had a dream of my Pokémon Crystal cart that I had played immensely as a kid, and when I woke up I was like "OMG WHERE IS IT" and I rummaged through my house to find it, and eventually I found it, and I turned the game on and my save was still there and I was like OwO OwO OwO and started looking for a device to back it up. I only found one meme that was out of stock, and a few days later I was like "I'm gonna check out the cart again", and then my saves were gone..wish I'd known about this device back then..


it took me a while to find it out as well, i randomly come across it in the shoutbox IIRC
i really feel bad for all those saves lost and people that don't know about these devices...

some other temper talked about it last year, i saved the link, and i did purchase one, the price is reasonable (although i must admit i remember being it a little cheaper, but the newer version uses a micro usb rather than the mini one i got, either way it's a fair price and really worth for all the saves you can save pun intended.)

really love that it supports both gba and gbc games (it has a voltage switch you must select)
before ordering i emailed the dude (and after it) he is super friendly really enjoyed the "vibe"
it comes from australia, but it arrived really quickly
the guy is constantly updating the software as you can see in the page and like i said, he provides schematics and stuff and an alternate arduino version if ya want it cheaper\build ya self


----------



## Shadowfied (Jan 26, 2018)

migles said:


> it took me a while to find it out as well, i randomly come across it in the shoutbox IIRC
> i really feel bad for all those saves lost and people that don't know about these devices...
> 
> some other temper talked about it last year, i saved the link, and i did purchase one, the price is reasonable (although i must admit i remember being it a little cheaper, but the newer version uses a micro usb rather than the mini one i got, either way it's a fair price and really worth for all the saves you can save pun intended.)
> ...


$28 is very reasonable IMO. And if you can actually make your own with an Arduino that is super awesome. Might try it at some point just for fun.


----------



## BlueLeafeon (Jan 26, 2018)

Shadowfied said:


> Man, a few years ago I had a dream of my Pokémon Crystal cart that I had played immensely as a kid, and when I woke up I was like "OMG WHERE IS IT" and I rummaged through my house to find it, and eventually I found it, and I turned the game on and my save was still there and I was like OwO OwO OwO and started looking for a device to back it up. I only found one meme that was out of stock, and a few days later I was like "I'm gonna check out the cart again", and then my saves were gone..wish I'd known about this device back then..


I knew my crystal save was going long before it did--it stopped being able to keep track of time, and remained that way for about a year or more. Oddly enough, that thing somehow survived about 10ish years on that 5-year battery. Not sure how or why... It baffles me. Maybe becoming unable to track time prolonged the battery life?



migles said:


> i have this device, works wonderfully:
> https://www.insidegadgets.com/projects/gbxcart-rw/
> 
> works with both GBC and GBA games, has a nifty complete manual, if ya need questions or something i can help ya
> there are other solutions like the joeybags, all they do the same


This person seems cheaper, and they accept paypal, where as the other fellow I found did not, so I'm thinking of going with them. I'm guessing, since I can't actually find any dirt on this seller, that he's a reliable seller. Everyone seems quite pleased with this one, so I'll probably go with it. Being able to enjoy my Gen2 games with the actual Pokemon Stadium 2 will probably be worth the price...plus I won't have to worry about saves deleting themselves anymore, since I have backups, haha. (And I'll be able to play them on-the-go on my superior 3DS rather than my old, malfunctioning GBC.)

Thanks for the input everyone!


----------



## migles (Jan 26, 2018)

BlueLeafeon said:


> This person seems cheaper, and they accept paypal, where as the other fellow I found did not, so I'm thinking of going with them. I'm guessing, since I can't actually find any dirt on this seller, that he's a reliable seller. Everyone seems quite pleased with this one, so I'll probably go with it. Being able to enjoy my Gen2 games with the actual Pokemon Stadium 2 will probably be worth the price...plus I won't have to worry about saves deleting themselves anymore, since I have backups, haha. (And I'll be able to play them on-the-go on my superior 3DS rather than my old, malfunctioning GBC.)
> 
> Thanks for the input everyone!


i can only speak of my experience and it was really great..
i could only backup my GBA carts trough the ds+flashcart, but this made the job more easier and gave me the hability to dump GB+GBC as well
and can say it works with pokemon gold (i did backup my real cartridge save and rom, and moved them into my everdrive)



> Everyone seems quite pleased with this one,


by everyone you mean just me right? XD


PS: download the manual and see it for yourself, even my expensive everdrive doesn't have a nice manual like that <.<


----------



## BlueLeafeon (Jan 26, 2018)

migles said:


> by everyone you mean just me right? XD
> 
> PS: download the manual and see it for yourself, even my expensive everdrive doesn't have a nice manual like that <.<


No, there's a bunch of reviews over on some site called tindie, too. XD

Manuals like that are hard to come by these days, because companies realized most people don't actually READ the instruction manuals.


----------



## zfreeman (Jan 26, 2018)

zfreeman said:


> Rip GB/GBC:
> -Transfer Pak and an N64 flashcart
> http://micro-64.com/features/gbromdumping.shtml
> https://lacklustre.net/n64/agbd/
> ...


----------

